# slow and stopping video



## Fix'n it

when i watch youtube, the video just stops after about 5sec. it never did this before. is there something i can check ?


----------



## creeper

I asked this question before and was told it depends on a few things. The most likely of which is how busy the site is. 
I found if you pause the play until the grey line gets considerabley ahead of the black, you can watch uninterrupted


----------



## Fix'n it

creeper said:


> I asked this question before and was told it depends on a few things. The most likely of which is how busy the site is.
> 
> 
> I found if you pause the play until the grey line gets considerabley ahead of the black, you can watch uninterrupted


i was thinking that. but it has never happened before.

tried that, doesn't make a difference.


----------



## creeper

Thats all I've got. You must wait until a techy geek speaks up


----------



## bbo

tried clearing all your internet cache? reboot PC daily or leave it on? does it happen when you go to full screen? all youtube videos? pc operating system ? browser version? does it happen on other pc's on the same network? can you try a different web browser (internet explorer/firefox/opera/google chrome) ?

you could also try uninstalling and reinstalling flash player. sometimes flash gets a bit corrupt with respect to changes or updates regarding the browsers used.


----------



## poppameth

The latest version of Flash has all sorts of issues from what I've heard. A lot of people are recommending a rollback to the previous version. Barring that you just have to wait for the next update if that's what is causing the issues.


----------



## Fix'n it

well, so far, it looks like i fixed it. but now, i cannot find where i fixed it. anyway, there is a place where you can restrict what can be looked at on the net. somehow all of the setting were for very safe. and even though i was only looking at DIY videos. the settings limited them. its working fine now.


----------



## user1007

I am guessing you got to all via your CONTROL PANEL if you need to get there again. There are a couple ways to access it but easiest is via the Windows globe thingie in the far lower lefthand corner of your screen.


----------



## bbo

probably here

open internet explorer (your browser if this is the one you are using)
tools
internet options
security tab
click on the internet globe

adjust as needed.


----------



## Fix'n it

i am using CHROME. it is a great browser.


----------



## poppameth

I believe Chrome uses it's own built in decoders instead of relying on the system installed ones. There is a new version of Flash out this morning that may fix some issues. It probably won't affect Chrome though.


----------



## Missouri Bound

Fix'n it said:


> when i watch youtube, the video just stops after about 5sec. it never did this before. is there something i can check ?


 Check your internet speed. Lots of test sites out there.


----------



## Fix'n it

i doubt this is it.
http://www.speedtest.net/result/2088070324.png

i could be my computer, it is old and it needs some more memory, just like me


----------



## bbo

Have you cleared your internet cache?


----------



## Missouri Bound

Fix'n it said:


> i doubt this is it.
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2088070324.png
> 
> i could be my computer, it is old and it needs some more memory, just like me


 
Nope...it is certainly not your internet speed.:thumbsup:


----------



## bbo

clearing history in chrome:
*Delete all your data*


Click the wrench icon







on the browser toolbar.
Select *Tools*.
Select *Clear browsing data*.
In the dialog that appears, select the checkboxes for the types of information that you want to remove.
Use the menu at the top to select the amount of data that you want to delete. Select *beginning of time* to delete everything.
Click *Clear browsing data*.
per:

http://support.google.com/chrome/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=95582


----------



## DoyleSumrall

Clear your browser and then restart your computer. you might not have enough memory to run your youtube videos


----------



## bbo

I hope he would have done that by now


----------



## Fix'n it

it was working better, for a while. now it has gone back to be finicky = sometimes works great, other times not so much. 
i know i am low on memory. but i do not want to buy any, as i will be getting a better box one of these days = this one is pretty old.


----------

